# AZ garden nerites



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I need alot of nerites. Probally about 80. I tried to get some from invert factory but they don't have the ones I want or that many. So I checked http://www.azgardens.com/aquarium_snails.php and they have some cheap olives. I heard about some of the shipping price rip off but has anyone had any experience with them shipping nerites? Should I order from them?


----------



## baz (Jun 28, 2007)

I recently received some Olive Nerites from Arakkis on this forum. Give him a PM if you haven't already dealt with him. Don't know what his current stock is but maybe he can help.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I would avoid AZgardens. They have horrible customer service, and the pictures don't always match the actualy fauna.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

sent you a pm


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

I would recommend Invertz Factory. Great Nerites and great communication and shipping.

Bhushan


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

i've ordered two lots of nerites and all was well both times. snails are kind of hard to screw up in shipping if they are even remotely packed well.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Medred, did they overprice ur shipping? It seems like a good deal to go through.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I don't remember. The only negative i remember was that there is a minimum dollar amount for a live order. I had to find other stuff to order on my first order that i didn't need.


----------

